# The LIFT-MTB eMTB Electric Assist Kit



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with this French LIFT-MTB kit? Is there anything unique about their version of this common electric motor?











It appears to use a simple brushed United MY1018 type motor placed in a unique mounting bracket with small freewheel sprocket, that attaches to the ISCG frame mounts (great idea). It can be used to put the motor low, in front of and below the down tube or within the frame triangle on certain bikes.

I downloaded, printed and cut out the LIFT-MTB template, then set the current MY1018 into the CS Hightower frame triangle and positioned the template. It looks like an "inside" fit to me. Their site states it has been fit to a CS Nomad.











Their crank shafts come in different sizes to fit your existing setup, plus they offer a Pro version that has a light weight hollow alloy crank shaft. The video below has this entire bike weighing in at 33lbs.without the backpack battery.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKkFxL6g8zk

And this one shows the simple installation process.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8uGHVAsZ9Y

It seems to be what most full suspension MTB riders are looking for, a simple assist going up and the feel of a real MTB coming down (IE: little extra weight).

Here is the LIFT-MTB site link:

https://www.lift-mtb.com/

Anyone have one? What are your impressions? Thx.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks interesting. Some fairly uninformed reactions after checking it out online:
- EDIT: incorrect statement removed here
- the size and location of the motor on the downtube, with the resulting impact on clearance and vulnerability to damage, make it a non-starter for some bikes and some trails. But to be fair, the supplier seems open about this in their fit guide. 
- even though much of the motor torque seems to be reacted up against the downtube, there's a fair amount of stress on the ISCG mounts. I'd worry with a carbon frame. 
- pricey. And the batteries can't be shipped outside Europe, presumably because they air-ship only and don't comply with air-shipment regulations for LiOn batteries. So you'd have to rig up an appropriate battery and harness, if you're outside Europe.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Many ebikes are pretty much a a "real" mountain bike with a motor and battery pack fitted. Difference is that the frame is beefed up in the right places.

Not going to handle any differebt than an another ebikes with similar Geo. The issue ISNT the frame, it's the added 10lbs+ on the bike. It's going to become a heavy bike and handle like it.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for your thoughts. The big advantage to this system is it's portability from bike to bike, and ability to go from MTB to eMTB and back again.

I've been considering a do-it-yourself MY1018 using a simple RaceFace double front sprocket mount.










This method has no freewheel at the crank, thus the pedals always have to turn (like the in-seattube road bike cheater kits). No throttle would be used. What looks like a throttle becomes manual a variable assist lever; no different than the electronically controlled assist level on OEM eMTB's, just in manual form.

My personal goal is to simply have method of pedal assist on climbs only. The rest of the time I want a normal pedal bike. The example bike in the video only weighs 33lbs. with the motor, so it's not heavy at all. My CS Hightower XL 29er C build weighed in at just under 30lbs. without pedals new. With pedals and other items on it now, it's probably close to or at that now. The bike rides beautifully. There's not a EOM eMTB out there that is 33lbs. that I know of.

As for frame stress and mounting. It seems to me that ISCG and downtube mounting provides strong dual fixed point support, so movement isn't an issue. I agree that an aluminum frame may be best, but carbon fiber is super strong.

Panasonic GA batteries are the hot ticket currently, so I wouldn't want there battery anyway. IIRC they have the lightest currently available power to weigh ratio.

What this kit has that I haven't been able to find is that small 9T MY1018 freewheel for best gear reduction over and above the motor gear reduction itself. 12T freewheels are out there on the cheap, but the adapter to mount it isn't.

Personally I think these guys created a great "universal" product that meets what some MTBer's want much better than anything currently produced by the OEM manufacturers. IMHO crank torque sensors aren't that great.

This is the closest I've found to retaining a true MTB feel, while providing a little extra assist on the climbs and the amount of that assist is completely within the riders control; plus you can just leave the battery at home anytime you want and have a true 33lb. MTB! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

dman_mb1 said:


> Looks interesting. Some fairly uninformed reactions after checking it out online:
> - thumb throttle is illegal in California, and many other states, except on motorized OHV-legal trails.
> - the size and location of the motor on the downtube, with the resulting impact on clearance and vulnerability to damage, make it a non-starter for some bikes and some trails. But to be fair, the supplier seems open about this in their fit guide.
> - even though much of the motor torque seems to be reacted up against the downtube, there's a fair amount of stress on the ISCG mounts. I'd worry with a carbon frame.
> - pricey. And the batteries can't be shipped outside Europe, presumably because they air-ship only and don't comply with air-shipment regulations for LiOn batteries. So you'd have to rig up an appropriate battery and harness, if you're outside Europe.


Please cite your source about the legality of thumb throttles in California.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Thats common knowledge that thumb throttle instead of pedal assist is banned from large majority non-motorized trails. Thumb throttle becomes an electric dirt bike, e-bikes having access is dependant on being pedal assist in most cases (posted including links to the statures all over MTBR)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

RAKC Ind said:


> Thats common knowledge that thumb throttle instead of pedal assist is banned from large majority non-motorized trails. Thumb throttle becomes an electric dirt bike, e-bikes having access is dependant on being pedal assist in most cases (posted including links to the statures all over MTBR)
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Too bad you haven't read AB-1096 instead of relying on wishful thinking MTBR forum BS; Class 1 and Class 2 share the same "can be ridden where bikes are ridden" privileges---Class 1 is the "pedalec" type and Class 2 can have twist/thumb throttles. True that Class 2 (or Class 1) can be banned by a local land manager but the regulation must spell out the Class being banned.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Moe Ped - Don't know where you are, but are you seeing trails banned by Class in California? Personally I'm a big fan of having a throttle only eMTB that can be pedaled without power 90% of the time; power used for climbing only when needed.

PS: Does Moe Ped mean "more pedaling" or "moped?" Lol...


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Whiptastic said:


> Moe Ped - Don't know where you are, but are you seeing trails banned by Class in California? Personally I'm a big fan of having a throttle only eMTB that can be pedaled without power 90% of the time; power used for climbing only when needed.
> 
> PS: Does Moe Ped mean "more pedaling" or "moped?" Lol...


I'm in central California; outside of outright bans of all classes of e-bikes I haven't as yet seen any bans specifying the Class type. The local park I volunteer at a lot (Henry W Coe) the rangers (who don't make the rules) hope that when the official rules get posted they are for Class 1 only if any.

Moe Ped can stand for both meanings and even "most pedestrian".


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

These issues just make me more interested in a system similar to the LIFT-MTB kit that can be installed and removed at will, so you can ride anywhere you want on the one bike you own. If assist is allowed, then you can install and enjoy. If not, leave the battery in the car or uninstall the entire kit and enjoy. The point is to enjoy the ride within the rules of the area you are riding. I hope to be riding in the great outdoors until the day I die!


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

MoePed is correct and I was wrong in my above post stating thumb throttle was illegal by CA law (on certain trails) ... I in fact do know the CA law defining Class 1, 2, and 3 and their usage, but was just having a brain f**t, and I edited my previous posting to correct it. Apologies to all


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I saw all the links and such when the big debates were raging, misunderstood how it all ended apparently. Thought pedal assist was ok but thumb throttle was not.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

That's good to hear.

Does anyone know if the claims on this site that e-bikes are not allowed on Orange County Park trails at all are true or false, regardless of classification?

Can anyone provide a link to the Orange County Parks stated policy one way or the other?


----------

